# Oral Hygiene



## golfingirl (May 3, 2010)

My dog is 2 years old. We have brushed his teeth weekly (up to 3x/wk) since we got him at 12 weeks of age. I've used good quality enzymatic toothpaste and he tolerates this fine.

None-the-less, he plaque build up has been getting worse especially on the top back teeth.

Last week we started using PetZGel daily and his teeth are already looking better. Has anyone heard of this product or used it? The owner of our local organic pet store recommended it.


----------



## jeng0304 (May 1, 2010)

Yes petzlife is a good thing to use!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I tried the gel once without success but I am sure the outcomes vary. What I find works best is the dog chewing a raw meaty bone.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Never tried it, I brush Chances teeth with Kissable toothpaste 3-4x a week and add Four Paws Pet Dental liquid tartar remover to my dogs water bowl each day. I also feed raw bones 2-3x a week which help remove the junk on the back teeth. Chance is 3 and has beautiful teeth.  Zoey never had dental care until she was like 9 or 10 so her teeth aren't very pretty but by offering the liquid stuff in her water and raw bones (She isn't a fan of the toothbrush because her mouth is so small) Ive managed to remove at least 80% of the plaque on her teeth without an expensive and risky dental cleaning by the vet! (Which is a lot because her teeth were raunchy!!! I'm honestly surprised getting rid of the amount I did didn't cause her to loose teeth because I thought that was the only thing holding them in place *gags*)


----------



## golfingirl (May 3, 2010)

How is that liquid tatar remover that you add to the water? Is it safe? Any side effects?


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I've been using it for a year and a half now and yet to have any problems. I've also used Dental Fresh brand. My dogs don't seem to mind/notice a taste in the water either.

This is the Dental Fresh:









And the Four Paws brand I currently use:









Both brands have worked well with my dogs.


----------



## golfingirl (May 3, 2010)

Thanks! I'm going to check it out. Jack's not much of a chewer so anything help to keep his doggy breath at bay, I am willing to consider. *phew*


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

natalie559 said:


> I tried the gel once without success but I am sure the outcomes vary. What I find works best is the dog chewing a raw meaty bone.


 I second Natalie's suggestion. My mom was using that product on her dog, yes it worked, but I convinced her to try a raw meaty bone 3 times a week. First, the dog loved and got a great work out. Second, it cleared her teeth up in about no time.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Raw meaty bones have natural enzymes that will break down the tarter. The dog would much more enjoy that than a toothbrush IMO.
My dogs have pearly whites/no bad breath and I've never brushed their teeth.


----------



## golfingirl (May 3, 2010)

What type of raw meaty bones do you give your dogs? I'm sure Jack would love it. He doesn't tolerate red meat... diarrhea.

Also, where do you get the bones?


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

my personal dog is on raw so he gets all kinds, but my mom's dog does not eat raw so I recommended beef bones. We get them from a grass fed farm (but local butchers offer them), they vary in what you get. Some med. size pieces of marrow bones (I don't like too many of these), some cuts including rib and basically anything but large weight bearing bones. If you choose this route, make sure you supervise the dog and Jack may not understand what to do with them and will go through a learning curve. You indicated he can not tolerate red meat, has he had raw red meat in the past? My mom's dog is allergic to cooked beef so it took some convincing to get her to slowly try raw beef bones, giving them to her for 10 min. at first. Raw meat differs in digestibility than cooked, it is tolerated better. Her dog has colitis and it was a concern. There has been no problems at all.


----------



## golfingirl (May 3, 2010)

Jack hasn't had raw red meat or any raw meat. He didn't tolerate a beef based canned food that we added to his usual kibble to entice him into eating it. He loved it, but it did not love him. Terrible diarrhea. Straight liquid for days. Poor guy.

I guess that is my hesitation. I didn't realize digesting raw vs. cooked was different. I have some uncooked prime rib bones in the freezer I was saving to make soup. Should I give him one of those?


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

well I can only speak from my personal experience and reading I have done on the subject. Your dog may have reacted to an additive or preservative in the canned food also, perhaps not beef per say...it's difficult to know. You could try giving it to him and see what happens....you would have to decide if your willing to give it a shot!lol


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The marrow in bones can cause runny poo, it is very rich. Maybe the canned food had the same reaction. I feed raw knuckle bones, less marrow, more cartiledge and the bone is soft enough the dog won't break teeth. Marrow bones are harder and if you let them dry out, they will splinter. Meat processers, butchers or grocery(sell them as soup bones) is the place to get them. Don't give smoked bones, they can splinter as well.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Be careful when feeding marrow bones to your puppers, always watch them closely! My mother has been giving her dogs raw marrow bones for many years, and always supervised them well on it. She went into another room one night, and came back to find the bone around the bottom half of the dogs mouth. It was completely stuck, couldn't pull it off as the teeth were in the way. She had to go to an emergency Vet - they had to saw it off! Holy cow. Be careful!


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> Be careful when feeding marrow bones to your puppers, always watch them closely! My mother has been giving her dogs raw marrow bones for many years, and always supervised them well on it. She went into another room one night, and came back to find the bone around the bottom half of the dogs mouth. It was completely stuck, couldn't pull it off as the teeth were in the way. She had to go to an emergency Vet - they had to saw it off! Holy cow. Be careful!


yup, it's those stories that always remind us of the importance of supervision!!!! my dog is not permitted bones out of my sight for that reason....I'm lucky, he is very good at knowing what to do with each bone and not going over board....heard some pretty ugly stories about what those smoked knuckles have done to a dogs teeth too!!!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I use chicken quarters, turkey necks and pig feet (Chances favorite! They are also the longest lasting out of the 3) for raw bones. All work great for cleaning teeth and my dogs love them.  Most grocery stores or butchers carry or may even order you some if you ask.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

ChancetheGSD said:


> I use chicken quarters, turkey necks and pig feet


All are great choices! Supervise and watch them enjoy!


----------

